# Transmission problem??



## Victor (Jan 13, 2005)

I apologize if this is a repeat subject.

Driving to work the other day (Mon), my 2002 Altima seemed to downshift, and then it wasn't able to shift above 3rd gear. Since I was close enough to work I limped in and parked it. I went out for lunch, and the shifting problem had disappeared. I even drove on the highway, up to about 60 - 70 mph. On my way back to work, the same thing happened. A slight lunge forward, and what felt like downshifting into a lower gear. At this point the MIL light came on. I limped into work again and parked the car. Using the self diagnosis, I determined the two codes - 0720 (veh speed sensor A/T) and 1574 (ascd vhl spd sen). I took the car to the dealership after work, at which point the shifting problem had disappeared again. The dealership checked to find a problem the following two days (Tues and Wed), but was not able to find anything or duplicate the problem. They reset the light, and I picked up my car Wed afternoon. No charge for diagnosis by the way. I drove the car all day Thurs and on my way home from work Fri it started to downshift again. It seemed to correct the probelm itself because by the time I got home, it was shifting fine again.

SO here I am on Sat trying to find out if anyone has any advise or ideas on what could be happening?


----------



## Victor (Jan 13, 2005)

One more piece of information. The cruise control will not set now.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Is your car modified in any way? Intake, header?


----------



## Victor (Jan 13, 2005)

Not in any way since I purchased it new in Feb 2003. Well, only some "critical" recall upgrades. I drove it again yesterday, and no shifting problems. It seems to be moody. The cruise control still wont set though.


----------



## Victor (Jan 13, 2005)

I meant Feb 2002


----------



## Victor (Jan 13, 2005)

Now the cruise control is working. I feel like Im in the twilight zone. Could a sensor be malfunctioning, then correcting itself upon restart?

My current car trouble reminds me of joke I once heard. A mechanical engineer, an electrical engineer, and an IT specialist were all driving down the road one day when the car (lets say a 02 Nissan Altima with A/T ) suddenly lost power and turned off. The mechanical engineer was convinced that the problem was with the engine. The electrical engineer was convinced the problem was with the electronic controls. The IT specialist was convinced the problem could be corrected if everyone got out of the car and then back in.

Everytime I turn the car off, the shifting problem goes away.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Search through this link, http://www.infinitihelp.com/Ownership/Nissan/Altima/Diagnose.htm and see if you can find some of your issues.


----------



## Victor (Jan 13, 2005)

The following link sounds similar to the problem I am encountering.

http://www.infinitihelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2004/NTB04-035.htm

The shift problem occured again this morming, and the check engine soon light came back on. I will take it into the dealership again tomorrow to see if they can diagnose the problem. 

Should I take a print out of the above link?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I would if I were you. Just goes to show that you did your homework and that your homework.


----------

